# The Price Of Having Poor Recall



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

My poor little man is having a stay at the vets, and if the x-rays show what is suspected, this may be it for him.

All because someone couldn't be bothered to train a recall or use a lead.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I hope it isn't what is suspected  My thoughts are with you x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

so sorry...my best wishes that he will make it against odds..


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry  I hope he recovers


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I am so sorry what happened to your little man


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I hope his OK Nonnie


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh no  I hope he pulls through. I'm guessing he was attacked by an out of control dog?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So sorry to read this Nonnie. I hope your little man will be ok.*


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear this  I hope he'll be okay x


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

How dreadful! .... hope he will be OK


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh Nonnie, that's awful! 
I do so hope that your little man will be okay xxx


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry to read this! Really hope he pulls through and recovers x


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope he's ok, bless him. It's quite frightening if what Muttly thinks _is _what happened. Fingers crossed it's not as bad as is suspected


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh no, what an awful thing to happen.
Fingers crossed its not as bad as it looks.
sending get well vibes to you and Alfie


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I hope everything is OK Nonnie and your lovely boy pulls through.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Will be keeping everything crossed here for the both of you.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Everyones nightmare, particularly with old dogs 

I do hope he's alright.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Fingers and paws crossed here.. xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hoping he will be OK and things are not as bad as you fear.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

fingers and paws crossed he's ok. x


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I do so hope he will be OK, every thing crossed for you both


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

If you need transport.........................


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Oh no  
Fingers crossed he pulls through. 
Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hope he's okay Nonnie


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Hope he's OK and it's not as serious as you fear. xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hoping all goes well


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Really hope it's not as bad as you think and he pulls through, sending ((((hugs))))


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Thinking of you and hoping your boy pulls through OK.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thinking of you both ..... really hoping things go better than expected


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Really sorry to here what's happened - got all our paws crossed.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2015)

Oh Nonnie! Fingers crossed for you and lots of good mojo for your little man....


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

How awful. Was he attacked or bowled over. I do hope he will not be as bad as you fear


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I really hope he is ok, we shall keep fingers and furry paws crossed for you.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I hope he's okay Nonnie, will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed x


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thinking of you, hoping your little lad pulls through.


----------



## Milio (Mar 24, 2015)

Thinking of you. Any news


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> My poor little man is having a stay at the vets, and if the x-rays show what is suspected, this may be it for him.
> 
> All because someone couldn't be bothered to train a recall or use a lead.


I am so sorry to hear that, hopefully it will not be as bad as it sounds.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Thinking of you and hoping no news is good news


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope everything is ok, thinking of you xx


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh Nonnie, I am so sorry. We're keeping fingers and paws crossed xx


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2015)

Any word yet @Nonnie ?


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Your poor boy.  

Fingers crossed here for good news x


----------



## HelenVF (Dec 4, 2013)

:-(( hope he is ok xx

Helen


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh no. I hope he's okay .


----------



## RottieRubysMum (Apr 6, 2015)

I hope he's okay, thinking of you guys


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Hope all is well and no news is good news xx


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I really hope that everything is ok


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Thinking of you @Nonnie .. x


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Hope all is okay. Will be thinking of u.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hope all OK.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh dear no news as yet fingers crossed for the little one


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thinking of you Nonnie


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Everything crossed for you...
Sending hugs to you both... xx


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Thinking of you and hoping all is okay xx


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Really hope there's some positive news soon  haven't stopped thinking about you both.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Tragedies happen even when all the dogs invoved are on lead. A couple of years ago an elderly mini Yorkie was attacked and killed by 2 on-lead GSDs in a local popular dog walking area, the Gsd owner didn't even stop ! Don't know if they were unaware, didn't care or what. Needless to say I don't walk my dogs there any more.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I hope you have some positive news, fingers crossed here, you must be worried sick.

I hope people who laugh off their dog being so bad at recall read this, I must admit to reading some members blasé attitude when their dog was creating havoc and they actually seemed affronted at the people being annoyed. It's not funny if your dog is out of your control, however hilarious you may find it!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope no news is good news , thinking of you ..


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh dear no news yet that is worrying


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

worried now..


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

shirleystarr said:


> Oh dear no news yet that is worrying


Really worried here too.I seriously hope it isn't bad news 
Only been looking in to see if there's any news as I've been caught up in having solar pv panels fitted today and they've only just finished.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thinking of you. I hope no news is good news xx


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I do hope everything is okay.
We are all logging on to read this thread with fingers, toes and paws tightly crossed. xxx


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Thinking of you. xx


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Thinking of you, really hope everything is okay xx


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

hope everything is ok


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Still thinking of you both


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh dear 2 days and no news yet I do hope everything is ok


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

shirleystarr said:


> Oh dear 2 days and no news yet I do hope everything is ok


ditto this - I keep checking back :-(


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

keep checking for good news ..


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Another one who has checked back. :/

I do hope everything is ok


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just checking in. No news yet? 

Still keeping everything crossed here.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

I know, I keep checking to see if there is any news. Just hope everything is ok


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Still hoping that all is OK


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm checking in everytime the alert comes up. I hope it's good news


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

He's still at the vets


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

rona said:


> He's still at the vets


Thank you for updating, I hope Nonnie is doing okay.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

rona said:


> He's still at the vets


I don't want to "like" your post, but thanks for letting us know.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

rona said:


> He's still at the vets


Thanks for the update Rona.

I 'liked' your post because it gave us some info.

Do so hope he will be okay.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

rona said:


> He's still at the vets


Thanks for the update Rona. If you speak to Nonnie please pass on our best wishes.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Rona...

I am another one who keeps checking for updates.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> Thanks Rona...
> 
> I am another one who keeps checking for updates.


This ^^^


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

rona said:


> He's still at the vets


Thanks for letting us know, hope he is getting better and Nonnie is ok


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I haven't commented before as I wasn't sure if I had missed a post but I'm another who has been checking back. 

I really hope everything is well and I hope you know lots of people are thinking of you both Nonnie.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

rona said:


> He's still at the vets


Any idea what actually happened to the poor little dog


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

shirleystarr said:


> Any idea what actually happened to the poor little dog


I only put this on because I realise how worried some people were, I was too.
I think Nonnie will update when she feels she can, not really my place


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I too keep checking back, I really hope Nonnie is ok and that Alfie is on the mend.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

rona said:


> I only put this on because I realise how worried some people were, I was too.
> I think Nonnie will update when she feels she can, not really my place


Ok thanks very much for the update I am praying for Nonnie and her little dog


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Really hope he's going to be okay whatever it is that's happened, keep checking back looking for an update. He always looks such a sweet old boy in pics.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> Really hope he's going to be okay whatever it is that's happened, keep checking back looking for an update. He always looks such a sweet old boy in pics.


He's delightful. A little worrier, but very very sweet


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the update Rona. Please let Nonnie know we are thinking of her and Alfie.


----------



## ruwise (Aug 6, 2014)

Hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Thinking of you Nonnie.. x


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I hope everything is ok


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words.

I was able to bring Alfie home this morning, and [touch wood] he is doing well all things considered.

Long story short - a dog slammed into his side at full speed, barrel rolling him. Due to his already frail state the vets were worried about broken ribs. X-rays were inconclusive, but breathing was obviously painful for the first 24 hours. A scan showed a small amount of blood in his abdomen.

He was kept in so he could have fluid therapy, oxygen, pain relief, and so that he could be monitored and have on the spot treatment should he go downhill. Plus the morphine caused him to be unable to pee, so then he had to be catheterised.

He's now off the morphine/buprenorphine and has been for about 24-36 hours, and has been stable, eating, drinking, peeing pooping.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I wish people were more thoughtful, it's not only aggressive dogs who can cause damage  

He must be feeling very battered and bruised poor boy, sending healing vibes his way.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm so glad he is home, I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> I wish people were more thoughtful, it's not only aggressive dogs who can cause damage
> 
> He must be feeling very battered and bruised poor boy, sending healing vibes his way.


Oh the dog was aggressive, or at least intended to be; but the fact that it floored Alfie, and he didnt get up or move, confused it i think.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you Nonnie for taking the time to update us all
You've both been in my thoughts
Really pleased to log in and see positive news
Sounds like a really frightening and worrying time


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Oh the dog was aggressive, or at least intended to be; but the fact that it floored Alfie, and he didnt get up or move, confused it i think.


Even more frustrating then, I hope the owners are getting the bill and a earful :Rage I think it's the only way to make "these people" change their ways is to hit them in the pocket


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

So sorry you both had to go through this. I hope Alfie continues to improve now he is back at home and that it hasn't knocked his confidence too much.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2015)

Oh poor little dude! How awful! I’m glad he’s home eating and peeing. Poor guy, I hope he continues to recover. And you! Hope you are recovering as well 

And yes, please present the slack owners with the vet bill


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you Nonnie for the most needed explanation, and the update.

I always avoid other dogs, but if I cant I always put mine on lead. I always think I am overcautious. I know Jovi is lead reactive and would be better at times not putting him on the lead. I always work hard on recall, but I never know if they would blow it and cause injury more to speed than malice and I just cannot justify that. I wish more people would.

This really is a good example of what can happen, I just I wish I wasn't reading about Alfie to make this point.

Hope he continues to improve,,and hope mentally he is fine too because I do not want to hear he no longer likes his walks, because hes such a happy one with so much zest for his walks.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

So sorry you had to deal with this Nonnie , thank you for taking some time to update us all I've been thinking of you and Alfie the last few days and been checking back to see if there were any updates. 

Hopefully it's not too long till he's back to his normal self, and no lasting effects of the incident. People need to take more responsibility for their dogs actions so I would certainly be presenting them with the vets bill. 

All our love to you and Alfie x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm so glad he's home and is doing well


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Glad to hear the little man is doing okay. Gentle hugs to you both x


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I am glad Alfie is home and I really hope the other owner is at least aware of the heartache they caused


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh I am so pleased that he is home with you I do hope there are no lasting effects of the little lad you must have been worried sick we have all been thinking about you both


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

The police are dealing with the other owner. This isnt the first complaint against him or his dogs (he has 6).


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for taking time to update us on your little one  hope he continues to do well bless him


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm so glad he's home, here's hoping he continues to improve.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Poor Alfie - some people seriously do not have the sense they were born with.
Hoping for a swift recovery, and comeuppance for the other owner.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Poor baby boy  I was so worried! Hope he is fully better soon.. x!!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

So glad he is recovering. What a frightening thing to happen and could have been so much worse.



Nonnie said:


> The police are dealing with the other owner. This isnt the first complaint against him or his dogs (he has 6).


Very relieved to hear this. Unless something is done each and every time dogs behave like this nothing is going to improve.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I really hope the Police can do something with this man and his dogs so unfair on your little lad hope he continues to improve with no lasting effects


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Thankyou for taking the time to update us. I am glad to hear Alfie is home and a little better. Wishing him a steady and speedy recovery and hope he able to enjoy his adventures out with you again soon.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so pleased he is home and making progress. Such a worrying time for you and have been wishing you both well as I read the posts.
Hope there are no lasting effects.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Glad to hear he's home, fingers crossed for a good recovery. Hopefully the police can do something about this other owner and his dogs.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

So sorry dear Alfie and you had to endure such an ordeal.
Great that he is back home where he belongs. 
Hope the owner concerned is dealt with.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

You've been in my thoughts since I first read this. I'm so glad to hear the update and hope he recovers from this fully. You must have been so frightened for him. I hope the man with the dog responsible learns his lesson and is suitably dealt with. I will continue to hold you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

So glad to hear he's on the mend. How frightening for you both!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> The police are dealing with the other owner. This isnt the first complaint against him or his dogs (he has 6).


Not much consolation to you ans Alfie but lets hope the police are taking the complaints seriously.
Keeping Alfie in my thoughts today that he continues to mend and get his lovely smile back


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Poor Alfie, that must of given you both a scare. I hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## maybe13 (Sep 29, 2013)

Very pleased to hear he's home, and everything crossed for a good recovery. 

Thank you for updating us at what must be a difficult time


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear he is home with you, what an awful experience for both of you. Hopefully now you can both have a bit of relaxing time to recover fully.

I'm also glad it's in the polices hands now too.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for the Update, Nonnie.

Really glad to see some good news.


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

I haven't commented before but having been reading this thread. I am so pleased to hear Alfie is home and I hope he continues to recover well.

Val xx


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you Nonnie for giving us an update. It must have been such an awful time for you and Alfie.

And so sorry to hear about what happened to Alfie. Poor little man.
But so pleased to hear that he is now off the morphine and eating and peeing.

Wishing him all the very, very best for a good recovery xxx


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Only just caught up with this so went through so many emotions in a couple of minutes! 

I'm so glad Alfie is home and on the mend. I'm also glad the police are taking it seriously. Lots of healing thoughts winging their way to yout little man x


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm so pleased to hear that Alfie is home. What a horrible ordeal for you both. I hope he makes a quick and full recovery.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

This is dreadful news.

I hope it isn't what is suspected and he makes a good and speedy recovery - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for him.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

So glad to hear Alfie is home, so sorry to hear what he has been through


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

So glad Alfie is home, I too kept checking back onto this thread for updates. Alfie is one of those PF dogs I'd like to take home! Take care of yourselves xxx


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

glad to hear he's on the mend - must have been a really worrying time for you so thanks for taking the time to update us on how he's doing. When we hear so much about each others' dogs it's easy to feel like we know them well even if we've never met them and something that affects one dog touches us all


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

Poor Alfie! Thank goodness he is improving, I can only imagine how traumatic it must have been for both you and him, especially as it meant him having to stay at the vets without you! and all because of some irresponsible idiot, who sounds like he needs to learn to deal with one dog, never mind six! 
Thank god Alfie is back home now, where he should be, and he continues to get stronger. And I hope you are feeling better too after what must have been absolutely horrendous for you. xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Really glad that he seems to be OK now, and also that the owner and dogs who caused all the worry are being looked into.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How's the little man today?

Did he manage a little toddle down the road?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> How's the little man today?
> 
> Did he manage a little toddle down the road?


He did - we went up to the church, and then down to the main churchyard and around the pond; not far in the grand scheme of things but he managed to drag out what should have been about a 10 minute potter, into a 45 min sniff every blade of grass walk.

He is currently marching about the garden as he does every morning.

He was a bit whingy and fidgeting overnight, and his back legs certainly arent right, but [touch wood] he seems pretty much ok.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

That's good news as for his back legs maybe its just a little bruising I hope so bless him


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sending get well soon wishes to Alfie...hope he continues to do well. x


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm so pleased that Alfie is now well enough to go for a walk.
I hope that his back legs improve soon and that he continues to get back to a full recovery.
Give him a big kiss from me please Nonnie xxx


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I hope he continues to heal and recover quickly.


----------



## DecantPet (May 15, 2015)

Sounds scary already:Hurting But don't give up on him. He needs you now more than ever


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

He's not been so perky today 

He has been back to the vets today, and its sadly just a case of him riding it out now. He is a bit of a drama queen with even minor ailments, and the medication he is on should be keeping on top of things easily.

Its not nice seeing him like this though. He's been quite restless and has spent most of the day on his feet, and very little in his bed or sleeping. He only seems content when out on a walk, but ive been keeping those to 10 mins max. Partly for him, but also me, as im a bit nervous of taking him off the pavements and into the woods and fields as its the weekend, and then school hols

He's been like this almost all day...


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh bless him


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh, poor Alfie 
Hope so much that he manages to ride this out soon.
Perhaps the meds are making him feel a bit strange as well?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

silvi said:


> Oh, poor Alfie
> Hope so much that he manages to ride this out soon.
> Perhaps the meds are making him feel a bit strange as well?


Possibly; he's on Tramadol, which he has been on for well over a year now, but just a higher and more frequent dose.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hopefully it's just that he overdid it a bit yesterday. I know if my Alfie overdoes it, I have a disturbed night with him pacing and uncomfortable


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Nonnie said:


> Possibly; he's on Tramadol, which he has been on for well over a year now, but just a higher and more frequent dose.


Yes, I wondered.
Absolutely nothing wrong with him taking the meds and he needs them to help him get better.
But he might be feeling a little disorientated, just like some people do.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Poor babe, hope he will get better soon.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Hopefully it's just that he overdid it a bit yesterday. I know if my Alfie overdoes it, I have a disturbed night with him pacing and uncomfortable


Fingers crossed.

He seems to prefer just walking around, so thats what ive been letting him do.
Its a bit disturbing to see him do the same route for hours on end, but if it helps him i cant in good conscience stop him. He just stands in his bed or by the back door if i try to stop him.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds like mine on Tramadol


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Sounds like mine on Tramadol


So typical, just as i consider weaning him off of it, he has to have the amount he takes increased.

Sods bloody law.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> So typical, just as i consider weaning him off of it, he has to have the amount he takes increased.
> 
> Sods bloody law.


Can't he have something else, at least for a while to see?

It really screwed Alfie up.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Can't he have something else, at least for a while to see?
> 
> It really screwed Alfie up.


He's already on Previcox. Gabapentin has been mentioned, but it acts too much like a sedative apparently.

I think I'll just get him through this incident, deal with the behaviour, then look at his medication.

I do have to draw a line at some point and not just swap and change if i dont like the side effects. I worry about the impact of so many drugs that all treat the same thing (pain) on his system at his age.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Nonnie said:


> He's already on Previcox. Gabapentin has been mentioned, but it acts too much like a sedative apparently.
> 
> I think I'll just get him through this incident, deal with the behaviour, then look at his medication.
> 
> I do have to draw a line at some point and not just swap and change if i dont like the side effects. I worry about the impact of so many drugs that all treat the same thing (pain) on his system at his age.


Poor boy. Wonder if the sedative effects might be a positive though at the moment. At least he would be dozing so maybe not so aware of his discomfort, and more likely to rest, etc.


----------

